# drawings/paintings



## santino (Aug 19, 2004)

Ok, here are my "first" attempts to draw/paint 




















and yes, I was bored but please have mercy


----------



## Karalee (Aug 19, 2004)

Actually I really like that second one, just something about it. Your lucky, you can draw - thats why I have a camera.


----------



## santino (Aug 19, 2004)

thx a lot!


----------



## Corry (Aug 19, 2004)

I like the first one.  Kinda creaps me out, which, when it comes to artwork, is a good thing.  I was taught, by the coolest art teacher EVER, that if art affects your mood...if it makes you happy, calm, or even if it gives you the heeby-jeebies, then the artist did his or her job!  Awesome!


----------

